# need info where to go for the roosters



## mrooster (Dec 8, 2002)

I just joined to get some info?Me and my hunting buddies have been thinking about coming up and doing some pheasant hunting up in n.Dakota. maybe this year but probably more next year.We've been hunting N.Eastern Colorado all our lives.we have done fairly descent here until this year cause of the drought.we have been talking that we want to experience limiting out in an half an hour and to see roosters everywhere.heard the dickinson area and turtle lake area are good hunting?Want to get a general idea on where to head and what we are in for.More into the asking a farmer for permission or good public land accsess.Any info would be great


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

Go North od Dickinson toward Watford City. Less presure and great hunting.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

If limiting out in half an hour is that important to you, I'm sorry, go to a game farm. It'll be a lot less expensive than paying an outfitter $100.00 plus per day to get that kind of hunting.


----------



## mrooster (Dec 8, 2002)

i do not want to pay an outfitter.Just trying to get some info.on where to hunt.And the limiting out in an half an hour,was the storys we have heard of other guys doing.Never have been there so i don't know.so thanks for the info!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Limiting out in a half hour only happens the first week of the season.To me that's pheasant shooting.The real pheasant hunting takes place in Nov. and Dec.If you are not willing to pay an outfitter it will be tough.Almost all motels in the best pheasant country are booked for the first weekend for next year already.Especially in the best area,south of 94 and west of Bismarck.
You will have to keep up on what comes out of our legislature next month.Hunting bills will be the hottest issues.Also that area had severe drought this year.Half the CRP was hayed.If it continues many ranchers will go out of business.They will probably hay the other half.
In other words it will be guess work right now.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

As the last poster mentioned, go to the SW part of ND. That sounds like the direction you'll be coming from anyway. Start knocking on doors. That's what we do when we want to hunt late season in that area. Be ready to either pay or get turned down a lot. The late season, after Dec. 15th, I would say is your best bet as many farmers/ranchers say yes more often at that time of year.


----------

